
AT&T announces Call Protect, a new service for automated blocking of spam calls - russellbeattie
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/20/14028948/att-call-protect-spam-filter-fraud-caller
======
russellbeattie
Just signed up... It would be _really_ great if this actually worked. I get at
least one spam call pretty much every other day - though sometimes they come
in waves. It's crazy it's gone this long before something this was offered.

